

TeamPostgreSQL 1.07 – PostgreSQL web interface - johnyzee
http://www.teampostgresql.com

======
SDGT
I kind of worry about the same issues regarding phpmyadmin, which is a problem
with running any web frontend for a backend as a web app.

Wouldn't a solution like pgadmin3 or mysql workbench be a more secure program
across the board?

~~~
johnyzee
Preferably you would run this inside your own/company network, and whitelist
any domains that will be accessing the web frontend from the outside.

~~~
SDGT
Doesn't that seem a little insane when you can just use an ssh tunnel via any
of the desktop apps? I can maybe understand this in the context of a phone or
tablet, but the thought of doing any DBA on a mobile device is a little
horrifying.

~~~
johnyzee
Sometimes a web app is preferable, for the usual reasons, no installation,
platform independence etc.

In terms of security it should be no different since you would run this over
https.

------
somethingnew
How does this compare to PostgreSQLStudio[1]?

[1][http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/](http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/)

